# Game Thread: Tuesday Dec. 27 @ Spurs



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (15-10) - San Antonio Spurs (21-7)*

*Time*: 8:30 Eastern
*Venue*: SBC Center
*TV*: WB4
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Sarunas Jaskevicius | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster

*Key Reserves:*























Austin Croshere | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Tony Parker | Michael Finley | Bruce Bowen | Tim Duncan | Rasho Nesterovic

*Key Reserves:*























Nazr Mohammed | Robert Horry | Nick Van Exel

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 9-3
Road: 6-7
Overall: 15-10

San Antonio Spurs
Home: 12-1
Road: 9-6
Overall: 21-7*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 15 points in last game








- 22.5 ppg in last two games

*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Wrist 

Spurs- 








- ? 


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jeff Foster vs Tim Duncan

Pacers 93
Spurs 88


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Maybe we win this time.

92-88 Pacers

I will be awake again


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I wish I said maybe too...but right now I confused...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

When a team doesn't know how to rebound, how can they expect to win...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> I will be awake again



Glad you could stay with us again...

Like you said...



Pacersthebest said:


> Maybe we win this time.


...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The first and hopefully the last game that I predict us to lose. 

Pacers- 89
Spurs- 99


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacerholic, what's that site that has the Pacers radio online for free? I can't seem to get my sattelite tv to work...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Pacerholic, what's that site that has the Pacers radio online for free? I can't seem to get my sattelite tv to work...


http://thegamelive.com I think


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley is dominating so far. 6 points and he just drew a foul on Tony Parker. I also love the move by Carlisle putting Sarunas on Bruce Bowen.

6-4 Pacers with 8:43 left in the 1st


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow Tinsley is hot, 6 points in one minute.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> http://thegamelive.com I think


Now all I need to do is find the right station.

Is there an FM station that I can pick up with my radio?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley is going to cost us the game. He's too fired up like he is against Jason Kidd or Rafer Alston. Instead of running plays, he's just going to run isolation all game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Duncan already 9 points


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Is there an FM station that I can pick up with my radio?


I have no knowledge whatsoever about radios. I know that you can find them on WIBC 1070 and 106.1, though.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Someone needs to stop Duncan from exploding tonight.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I got it.

Sounds like Jackson is getting hot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley isolates on Bruce Bowen and scores. That's great, but he's not the superstar in Indy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our defense sucks.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I got it.
> 
> Sounds like Jackson is getting hot.


Wich one you got?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley just got a T 

EDIT: Maybe not.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Tinsley just got a T
> 
> EDIT: Maybe not.


Bruce Bowen


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Wich one you got?


107.7 from Monticello, Indiana

http://www.wmrsradio.com/broadband.m3u


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Agent K said:


> Bruce Bowen


The guys on the radio said Tinlsey got it first, but then realized it wasn't him.

20-18 Pacers lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Tinsley just got a T
> 
> EDIT: Maybe not.


Well, no, but he got his 3rd foul. I have a feeling he'll be benched until the 2nd half. AJ.:no:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Parker and Duncan are the only scorers for San Antonio, each have 9 points. 

Apparently, we're also beating the Spurs on the boards.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Come on Rick, let Pollard play. Instead he puts Jackson in for Croshere.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes! Pollard's going in. He must have done something well last night.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> 107.7 from Monticello, Indiana
> 
> http://www.wmrsradio.com/broadband.m3u



I opened that up, but I'm just hearin sappy love songs.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I opened that up, but I'm just hearin sappy love songs.


lol, me too


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers get the last shot. Freddie hits a bank.

29-27 Pacers lead at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I opened that up, but I'm just hearin sappy love songs.


http://www.networkwcs.com/asx/wkwh-fm.asx

Try that.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> http://www.networkwcs.com/asx/wkwh-fm.asx
> 
> Try that.


This one is good!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pollard just got a three point play... Nice. And a good pass from AJ.

And on defense he just got a rebound.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Freddie is doing good lately.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

See, Rick, this is why Pollard needs to play more. Especially with Foster not at 100%.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Foster has been garbage since he came back. Pollard or Croshere need to continue to start.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Bah. Miami - Bucks on dutch TV, I want the Pacers!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

36-35 Pacers lead with 7:36 left in the 2nd quarter.

Pollard gets a foul call on the Spurs for setting a screen.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Foster has been garbage since he came back. Pollard or Croshere need to continue to start.


He looked a little better last night, but Cro and Pollard (for the time being) have outplayed Foster. We still need to give Foster some garbage minutes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pollard draws a charge. Brilliant.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Come on Tinsley, you need to guard Van Exel (I think that's who he's guarding) closer.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

38-38.

Still doesnt look like a blowout


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine dunks it with the left hand, now has 17.

48-42 Pacers lead with 2:02 left in the half.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

48-46 Pacers at halftime.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

48-46 Pacers lead at the end of the first half.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Why is Foster starting the second half?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley just missed a wide-open layup..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

58-57 Pacers lead.

Pollard will be coming in for a tired Foster in a few seconds!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers lead by 3, 5 minutes to go in 3rd


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Its going the wrong away again, Spurs lead by 8 with 10 minutes to go.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think Foster has single-handidly lost this game, although that was a bad call on that last foul.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

4th quarter blowout  

I am going to bed, already too late. Goodnight Pacers fans.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend is the only one to guess the Spurs winning, so he wins.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I didn't really pay attention much the second half, but it sounds like we just ran out of steam. We're really inconsistent, when was the last time we played a solid 4 quarters?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sorry guys I couldn't be here last night, man I layed down for a lil' bit, and I woke up 7.30 this morning :curse: ...

I saw highlights of the game on NBA TV, and like Legend said, Indy just can't seem to play 4 qtrs...

We have alot of problems right now, and I hope that this trade goes down ASAP, because we need as much help as we can get....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------

